# Feeding a toy poodle



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Ruthie202 said:


> Hi Guys. I have a 6 month toy poodle, his name is Leo, he seems a bit heavy to me so I was wondering if I’m over feeding. He’s about 9 pounds and he eats 3/4 cup of kibble twice per day.


Welcome to you and Leo! A healthy weight range is very much determined by height and bone structure, so it would be difficult for us to answer that for you.

What is the serving size for his age and weight? This will vary depending on the brand of food and the specific formula you're feeding, and is a good starting point.

Does your veterinarian feel he's overweight?

Can you feel his ribs at all?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

As PTP said, it depends on the food itself and the dog. As an adult, Beckie is 8.5 lbs and eats less than 1 cup a day. But an active puppy needs more calories. What does the vet say about his weight ? Can you feel his ribs when you touch his side ?


----------



## Fwayiam (Jan 22, 2020)

My toy I think was around 7 pounds at that time. She also ate 3/4 to a cup a day depending on her activity as she is very active. Does he look overweight?


----------

